
Honeypot code challenge - mirceasoaica
http://honeypot.softwareskills.se/#/landingpage/5587cf988a4c5edb08ffa049
======
mlitchard
I do like doing these things for fun. Unfortunately they restrict language
choice. And the languages available, while useful, aren't fun. In other words,
"Where the Haskell at?"

~~~
ark_aung
Exactly! Where is Haskell at??

------
benmcnelly
Nice try future robot overlords. You have Ai, write your own code..

------
Sumaso
I managed to get 845 on the first level, using horrible horrible hard coding.

Anyone do better? Or get a real dynamic solution?

~~~
FooNull
I didn't beat your score on level 1, but I did create a dynamic solution in
javascript. You can view it at
[http://pastebin.com/wMVyqvz3](http://pastebin.com/wMVyqvz3) (copy and paste
the code into honeypot and switch the language setting to js, obviously).

My script builds a map of the level as the robot drives around, using
information from the lidar scans with each step. It can then use this map to
seek out unknown areas, plan movements, detect enemy movement on all 4 sides,
lots of things

The framework is relatively robust. Feel free to erase my `exports.update`
function and write your own. As long as you use the custom tank.forward(),
tank.shoot(), tank.turn_right() (etc) functions instead of calling their api,
it will build a reliable map that you can reference for better decision
making.

If you want to see an ASCII version of the robot's internal view of the map,
change the `var verbose = false;` to true at the top of the script. But this
tends to make my browser lag after the ~60th step. So much output! But it also
gives you a step-by-step breakdown of the logic for why it's making each
decision. Which is interesting to watch, and useful for debugging.

The whole thing is pretty messy. And I'd like to clean it up, but after 3 days
and not getting anything else accomplished in my life (like work) I need stop
for a while. It was a fun proof of concept for mapping.

------
imauld
Classic humans.

We are being overrun by robots! I guess we could build a robot tank to fight
the robots...

------
babo
Python3 framework is broken: SystemError: E:Unable to read
/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ \- opendir (13: Permission denied)

~~~
hartjer
Weird, at first it never seemed to run any code no matter what I put in
(js/java/python/c++), but after a few refreshes it started to work for me.

------
yAnonymous
There goes my weekend.

------
hislaziness
Sounds familiar. Robocode, c++ robots, c robots?

------
coderu
similar to [http://aisheep.com](http://aisheep.com)

------
ForFreedom
php, c?

